# Issue with 16 Cruze, and dealer



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

The first pic is of the oil level now. Of course, that's after wiping it clean. I'm not sure if that's a leak from the compressor or not, anyone have any ideas. I know it's hard to possibly figure it out. 
Thanks in advance.

BTW, it's a 16 LT, 2nd generation sedan.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm trying and completely failing to get a mental image of the location of the oil filter in relation to the leak pictured. Is it possible that was spraying out at the affected area slightly? The drain plug is for sure way behind that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I didn't see any leaks coming from the filter either, that's why I was confused. It looked like it was coming from above that point.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

After visiting another dealer, they said they did not see a leak. I got my oil change done yesterday, and before they did it, here is the picture of the leak. I will be bringing it back Tuesday, I am at 35k miles. Want to get this fixed before the B2B runs up


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

So, after going to a 3rd dealer, they said the A/C compressor is leaking. They also said that I had the open recall for the trunk leak into the battery compartment. I told them that the dealer I bought it from performed that recall a year ago. They said they did not, and they would take care of it for me. What the heck. 
Also, I went ahead and paid them $40 to change the cabin air filter, no way I'm taking apart parts of the dash to change the darn thing. If the filter costs $10, $30 is money well spent to make sure the dealer does it to me.
Now, they wanted to do it in my wife's 2015 Equinox, no way $30 in service charge is worth it in that, as all you have to do is open the glove box.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

neile300c said:


> So, after going to a 3rd dealer, they said the A/C compressor is leaking. They also said that I had the open recall for the trunk leak into the battery compartment. I told them that the dealer I bought it from performed that recall a year ago. They said they did not, and they would take care of it for me. What the heck.
> Also, I went ahead and paid them $40 to change the cabin air filter, no way I'm taking apart parts of the dash to change the darn thing. If the filter costs $10, $30 is money well spent to make sure the dealer does it to me.
> Now, they wanted to do it in my wife's 2015 Equinox, no way $30 in service charge is worth it in that, as all you have to do is open the glove box.


3rd time’s the charm...looks like you found a new dealer for service issues. Good job!


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

neile300c said:


> So, after going to a 3rd dealer, they said the A/C compressor is leaking. They also said that I had the open recall for the trunk leak into the battery compartment. I told them that the dealer I bought it from performed that recall a year ago. They said they did not, and they would take care of it for me. What the heck.
> Also, I went ahead and paid them $40 to change the cabin air filter, no way I'm taking apart parts of the dash to change the darn thing. If the filter costs $10, $30 is money well spent to make sure the dealer does it to me.
> Now, they wanted to do it in my wife's 2015 Equinox, no way $30 in service charge is worth it in that, as all you have to do is open the glove box.


Glad they got it fixed! BUT WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THE CHEVY DEALERSHIPS? Guess when you get a good one (hopefully the one you purchased from) you stay with them. Haven’t had to visit my guy yet.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This dealer I bought my wife's Equinox from, the dealer I bought my Cruze from is the one that supposedly did the recall that didn't get done



Lamar Banks said:


> Glad they got it fixed! BUT WHAT IS GOING ON WITH THE CHEVY DEALERSHIPS? Guess when you get a good one (hopefully the one you purchased from) you stay with them. Haven’t had to visit my guy yet.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

My dealer on the 1st oil change overfilled the crankcase. I had some - what I believe to be - at least two episodes of LSPI, between deciding whether it was a significant overfill and taking it back to them to fix it. Also the car didn't seem to run as well or get as good economy. (Then I learned about the oil issue here, took it back then.) They drained and refilled (w/o replacing the filter) and the car seemed to run better and no more LSPI. I think they put the wrong oil in on the first change. Won't be going back to that dealer.


----------

